# Lost GSP Puppy in FL!!!



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

This is a post on behalf of a fellow dog lover who has lost his puppy :frown::


*To all:*

*The reason for this message is to report my boy missing. I am devastated and very desperate to find Woody!!! I miss him so much!!!!*

*Woody is a 6 month old male GSP pup that got loose on Saturday October 10, 2009 from the Parrish, FL area (near Bradenton/Palmetto). That was 9 days ago and ever since then I have blanketed the area with signs & flyers. I have ads on craigslist.com, Petfinder.com, PetHarbor.com, and other websites, and 4 local newspapers. Several area vet hospitals have also been contacted with his description and/or photo. I visit the Manatee County animal shelter almost daily and have visited the Sarasota and Hillsborough facilities as well. I also have a report at the Hardee County facility.*

*He does have an Avid microchip that is registered to me. He is liver & white, patched with some ticking. He has an all liver head and his tail has a distinguished white tip. Since he went missing I have had 3 separate people that 99% positively identified him sighted in the Palmetto area on Tuesday the 13th and Wednesday the 14th… but have had no word since. That area is now saturated with flyers and signs.*

*Please, if anyone has info on my boy please contact me as soon as possible. I am of course offering a reward for his rescue!!!*

*Attached are some recent (from about 3 weeks ago) photos of Woody.*

*Any help or advice is greatly appreciated. Also, if you can think of anyone to forward this information to please, please do!!!*

*Thank you,*

*Dan Adams*
*Mobile: 813-493-9468 Home: 813-643-8183*
*[email protected]*
*[email protected]*

Please help find Woody. Be on the look out for him & pass this along to anyone you think could help find him.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Ah man I hope you find him. I was freaking out when our girl got our for 45 minutes in our development, luckily kids down the street got her and put her in their backyard, but the feeling is terrible

Good luck, i'm sure he'll come up


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

If I was anywhere near Florida I would help you out! Good luck! :frown:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.

I know how we'd feel if Zio was lost . :frown:

Hopefully getting this info out will help Don get Woody back quickly. 

Thanks again, and spread the word!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now that is sad. I remember when we went camping with our dogs once and some person posted they had lost their black lab but they had to go back home and had not found him yet. I still wonder if they ever got him back! I hope that they find their little cutie. These stories make me sad.:frown:
But I will keep up a good thought and hope for the best for them!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmmm...sounds really strange that they haven't found him yet. I don't know FL that well to know where exactly this dog was lost, but is there a way that it was stolen?

Stealing dogs is not unheard of. Especially if Woody is a pure bred dog and a puppy. 

A friend of mine had a Great Dane that was stolen from her. She got it back, but it took like 3 months and by that time it was so emaciated and aggressive that she had to put it down 

I really hope that they find Woody and that nothing bad happens to him...Good luck to the family!


----------

